# A little bit of history



## coffeejo (26 Aug 2012)

My maternal grandmother on her trike in 1929


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2012)

Fantastic :-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2012)

Riding fixed, my kind of woman


----------



## numbnuts (26 Aug 2012)

WoW


----------



## summerdays (26 Aug 2012)

That is so sweet. I wonder how common it was for children to have bikes back then.


----------



## kedab (26 Aug 2012)

wow! that is frikin awesome


----------

